# Eisfreihalter



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Anlassbedingt mal eine winterliche Frage:

was habt ihr für Eisfreihalter? Wieviele Freihalter würdet ihr auf welches Volumen empfehlen? Ist Volumen überhaupt der richtige Ansatzpunkt (auch wenns auf den Produkten abgebildet ist? Sollte nicht eher die OBERFLÄCHE ausschlaggebend sein?)

Ok, ich gebs zu, waren doch mehrere Fragen, aber ich hoffe auch auf mehrere Antworten ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Doogie, 

damit der Gasaustausch stattfinden kann, reicht es schon aus, eine kleine Stelle am Teich eisfrei zu halten. Ein Ausströmerstein 10cm unter Wasser genügt, würde ich meinen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

wie verkraften aber die Fische die Unruhe durch die Luftblasen?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Meine haben sich noch nicht beschwert.

Ich habe ihnen aber auch von Anfang an das Sprechen abgewöhnt.   

Seit dem ist Schluß mit dem Meckern.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

DAS ist natürlich bewiesene Weitsicht ;-)
woher nimmst Du die Luft für den Belüfter? Aus dem haus oder nur Umgebungsluft?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

hallo doogie,

habe es bisher auch so gehalten wie rainer - meine luft kam von einem kleinen kompressor der in der werkstatt auf der heizung steht - die außenleitung ist issoliert.

dieses jahr versuche ich mal was anderes - ich habe noch beide pflanzenfilter in betrieb mit sehr geringem durchsatz. mal schauen ob ich sie den ganzen winter über in betrieb halten kann ohne daß es zufriert.

im frühjahr weiß ich mehr.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Doogie, 

wenn der Belüfter im Haus läuft, kann es bei starkem Frost Probleme mit  Kondenswasser geben, welches den Schlauch zufriert. 

Ausser du isolierst, wie Jürgen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, das ganze unter der Frostgrenze zu  verlegen...

ist abernur so reintheoretisiert, hab ich bisher noch nicht vor...


----------

